# Canadian Lawn - Lawn Journal



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Reno planned for front and back this fall. Testing out mixes, mainly for germination timing, of Brett Young's T8 Executive Blend Ultracoat KBG and Triumphant 3-Way Blend PRG.

1. 100% KBG
2. 100% PRG
3. 80% KBG, 20% PRG
4. 50% KBG, 50% PRG

3 and 4 are inaccurate because of the size difference. I will have to double the PRG weight to match the seed sizes.

Pics of the front from my last mow on Wednesday, June 9, 2021.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Ordered MycoApply Ultrafine Endo. Will be testing it out on the existing lawn and in the reno samples. Currently using Mycorrhizal in the vegetable garden and have amazing growth and healthy plants.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Mowed this afternoon. Applied 9oz/1000sqft of Hydretain yesterday. 
Height of cut: 5/8"







Pictures of the root system *before* applying MycoApply. 
Root depth: 4-5"


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Interested to see the results of your experiment. Lawn looks like carpet...love it.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Interested to see the results of your experiment. Lawn looks like carpet...love it.


Thank you! My neighbours think I'm crazy for wanting to nuke it and start again.

I am striving to increase root density and depth to reduce watering as much as possible.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

canadian lawn said:


> SodFace said:
> 
> 
> > Interested to see the results of your experiment. Lawn looks like carpet...love it.
> ...


Great goals. I'm trying to figure out moisture retention too. I just ordered some hydretain so interested in your findings with that too.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

SodFace said:


> canadian lawn said:
> 
> 
> > SodFace said:
> ...


Hydretain is gold. This is my second year using it. Last year I applied two applications, 9oz each per 1000 sqft, in June and July. Lawn did not go dormant. I also didn't have to make any changes to my watering schedule during heat waves. Watering twice a week for 35 minutes each zone at 5 am.

Water the lawn before applying it and then water thoroughly after. Focus spraying extra product in areas that get full sun. I'm confident you will have great results with it. :thumbup:


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

PRG: noticeable germination after 7 days. I let the seed dry out after planting on day 2... work... 
KBG: no sight of germination

All Test Samples


2. 100% PRG


3. 80% KBG, 20% PRG


4. 50% KBG, 50% PRG


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

canadian lawn said:


> SodFace said:
> 
> 
> > Interested to see the results of your experiment. Lawn looks like carpet...love it.
> ...


Your neighbors could be on to you but I'm following anyway on your journey.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

M32075 said:


> canadian lawn said:
> 
> 
> > SodFace said:
> ...


They already are lol


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

KBG sprout


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Scarified the front and overseeded with PRG, sawdust for moisture retention. Applied LESCO CarbonPro-L and MycoApply on the front yard and boulevard 4 days ago.



New root growth. If you zoom in at the white roots, you will notice very thin-like-hairs extending out of the distributive hyphae (new white roots). I assume this is the absorptive hyphae, not sure.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

A early summer overseed? Why?


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> A early summer overseed? Why?


Getting a lot of pushback from nuking it and starting over. Might postpone the reno for Spring 2022.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

canadian lawn said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > A early summer overseed? Why?
> ...


An early summer PRG over seed and Spring Reno…. when regular seeding projects just aren't challenging enough…. :lol:


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

The current lawn was a reno done in the spring 3 years ago. I had to hand water 3 times a day, approximately 3500 sq. ft. Rules were meant to be broken


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Update on test samples. Good growth so far, will cut the PRG tomorrow, passed the tug test.

1. 100 %KBG, I'm noticing some of the grass blades are cut/shredded. Not sure what's going on here. 




2. 100% PRG


3. 80% KBG, 20% PRG


4. 50% KBG, 50% PRG


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Fresh cut. PRG coming out nicely. First time to have noticeable strips on the front. Dhalias started to bloom.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Lawn looking great! Flowers too!

Leaning one direction or another for the Reno as far as seed choice?


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you! I've been following @wardconnor fertilizer formula for annuals. I will be posting images of the grass samples later. Most likely a combination of both, 70-80% KBG and 20-30% PRG.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Any mix with lower than 50% KBG will get choked by the PRG. Don't ask me how I know . I am not talking about experiments, but real lawn reno's


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

I won't be doing anything less than 70% KBG :thumbup:


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Dropped the height of cut to 5/8" and cut it again today. Very addicting.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow. That's a beautiful yard, with a subtle hint to your challenges in lawn care .


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks! Reel mowing is the name of the game. The challenge isn't so bad. I can do straight stripes, but the curve gives more context because of the height difference in the lawn. It's noticeable in person, not so much in pictures.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Finally achieved a checkerboard pattern. I don't want to nuke it anymore...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I want those varieties. Trade pal


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> I want those varieties. Trade pal


Sure, I'll store and split them, and we can trade a few. I will post pics. Some just started to bloom this week. :thumbup:


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Height of cut: 0.5"


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

With editing, still practicing...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

holy crap those flowers are really nice.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks Connor!


----------



## BlueGrassCanuck (Jul 23, 2021)

This looks awesome! I recently started reel mowing and I hope to get stripes like that some day. Beautiful yard and flowers


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you! Reel mowing changed everything. I don't think I can ever mow with a rotary mower again. I hope you get those stripes. :thumbup:


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

I haven't updated in a while. Reno called off. Will be renovating the neighbour's lawn instead. Now I can see if I like the seed or not before nuking mine.

Cut 0.5". Worm castings are a problem.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Those stripes are intense!


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Those stripes are intense!


Yes, from the rye grass overseed.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

New bedknife, grass catcher. Reel spin grind and relief cut. Changing solid roller to grooved roller.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Seed down


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Germination!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Grass babies! :yahoo:


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey @canadian lawn in one of the pictures along the side of your house by the street, are those lights on each section of your fence? Are those individual lights, or are they part of some lighting system?

Btw absolutely beautiful lawn, flowers, fence, rock, everything!


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

@Chris LI Lots of grass babies! I noticed tiny KBG grass and expect by Monday to see noticeable KBG germination.

@Cdub5_ Those are solar-powered individual lights. When cars drive up, they turn on like landing lights on a runway. It's pretty cool. I will next year add landscaping lights, a flower bed along the fence (hard to cut and keep the mower straight in that area), driveway interlock and extension, among other landscaping projects. I will do all the planning during winter. Thank you for the kind comment; first-year planting flowers.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Congrats on LOTM!


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

lbb091919 said:


> Congrats on LOTM!


Thank you!


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

:beer: Congrats! So happy to pass the trophy to another Canuck. Well deserved!


----------



## Neville Park (Jul 8, 2021)

Stumbled onto your journal last night, then got to the photo from LOTM! Congrats and I bet those contoured stripes look insane in person on the slope


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Glad you called of the Reno because we would have missed the LOTM! Congrats


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

@davegravy :beer: Cheers! Let's keep it in Canada 

@Neville Park Thank you! Yes they do, the elevation difference adds more depth 

@bosox_5 Amen lol Just wait and see what I have planned for next year :thumbup:


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice job on LOTM...well deserved.

What lights are those on your fence? Like them?


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

@SodFace Thank you!

https://www.amazon.ca/Outdoor-Wireless-Waterproof-Lighting-Security/dp/B09571YWH1/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=solar+lights&qid=1630607053&sr=8-9


----------



## North of Lawn (Jul 3, 2019)

Amazing Lawn ! :thumbup:


----------

